# Elk Shed Hunting with Goats



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

It been a great spring my yearlings are really coming along. We have been putting in some hard miles hunting elk sheds in eastern Washington. We have been getting out about once a week. Here is few photos from today.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is nice that you still have a few Elk left. I'm envious!


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

The game department think that 15 breeding pairs of wolves is ok. It won't be long and ours will be gone too.


----------



## montanabirdman (May 22, 2012)

Great work on the elk sheds. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Zac (Sep 17, 2012)

I know this post is almost a year old, but these are some great pics! 
How bout some 2013 shed season pics please! Very cool!!


----------

